# boi power dave1986



## dave1986 (Feb 24, 2006)

HEY EVERYONE I FINALY JOINED AND FORGOT TO ACTUALY POST HERE SO I THOUGHT I MIGHT INTRODUCE MYSELF 

my name is david or dave 
and im from wonderful victoria british columbia canada 
im 19 .... and have been collecting and doing makeup for a while now who knows how long really


this here is meeee















i love my mac i do it for fun and love to do makeovers on my friends

anyhow if ya have any comments/questions... 
ask or message meee!!!

cheers dave


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Dave! Welcome to Specktra, nice to have you introduce yourself.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome Dave!!


----------



## user4 (Feb 24, 2006)

hey... glad to have ya here... WELCOME!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 24, 2006)

woo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your eyes are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2006)

Yay, another Victorian, and a talented one at that!  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi David/Dave!

Have fun here!


----------



## dave1986 (Feb 25, 2006)

hhaha thanks all
i had such a great day with my makeup today
trying out some new eyeshadows and
i guess i got something in my eyes...
and i started to tear and my makeup rann sooo badd
i was sooo upset it was sooo pretty....
ahhh
next time lol


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 25, 2006)

whoooooooooooa baby that last picture of the eye is extraordinary, what did u use for that creation?! p.s. specktra is nice


----------



## Isis (Feb 25, 2006)

wow those are some gorgeous eyes! Welcome to Specktra


----------



## serenaxoxo (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow welcome!


----------



## dave1986 (Feb 27, 2006)

oo dear  i dont rememeber what i used for the smokey eyes
i belive i used 

slick frost 3/1 cream for the silver below the brow 
and on top of that i use eyeshadow fine shine
the smoke is black tide over carbon..eyeshadows'
below the eye again black tide/carbon/ and parrot i think?
and towards the nose  huney lust 
and some sort of eyeliner/mascara from mac
cant remember


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dave1986 (Feb 27, 2006)

my list
retro-speck
fineshine
parrot
ingenue blue
pink venus
melton mauve
electro sky
black tide
deep truth
aquadisiac
green smoke
electric
hepcat
juxt
freashwater
melody
steamy
lazy green
sprout
coral
de'menthe
amber light
leasure time
beauty mark
carbon
swimming
humid
nocturnal
overgrown
lavan dah
huney lust
saddle
bella azure
d'bohemia
moons reflection
white frost
parfait amour
cream de violet
wedge
vellum
rule
nylon
vex 
club
shale
limbark?
ear?
mylar
jest
pink freeze
perverted pearl
vex
haux mulch
beauty mark
 night owl
smolder
washout
chrom yellow
fade
demin dish
night owl
lime
bitter
teal blue
semi tone greige
excitable yellow
sublimed green
shaded mint

just eye shadows


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra Dave! You ought to post some of your gorgeous photos in our FOTD forum! I know everyone will want to see them!


----------



## MissKaylee* (Feb 28, 2006)

HEY DAVE !!! Lovely makeup as always !


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing FOTDs from you! A great big welcome!


----------



## user3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcomeeee!


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 12, 2006)

woohooo another guy! haha.
cute too!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome to specktra dave!!! what's up with you guys lately that you do better FOTDs than us girls? LOL Can't wait to see more of your work, you're really talented and I love your eyecolor! have fun here


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome, doll!


----------



## nscar8girl (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------

